# John deere 2755 MFWD



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

I have been looking for another tractor for haying and Misc. Thinking about a 2755 with a cab and MFWD. I will be using it on a NH 1037 bale wagon on flat ground. Also planting food plots with a 4 ow 71 planter and on a hay rake to turn alfalfa wind rows. I know it will not be big enough for my NH 1475 16'. I am not set in stone on a 2755. If anyone has one do you like it?


----------



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

I just recently bought a 2555 which is the one under the 2755, I use it to pull a jd 459 silage special baler. These tractors are really stout and heavy built, they are also a really nimble machine. They will really surprise you in what they can do. I have some nasty hills and I can pull my 6000lb baler up them in 4th gear. It will pull it close to 2mph faster than my 70pto hp 5083e.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

20156point7 said:


> I have some nasty hills and I can pull my 6000lb baler up them in 4th gear. It will pull it close to 2mph faster than my 70pto hp 5083e.


It's odd older tractor with smaller engine pulls better than tractor with later technology. 

Later JD Mannheim built tractors are some of JD's better built utility tractors.


----------



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

Tx Jim said:


> It's odd older tractor with smaller engine pulls better than tractor with later technology.
> Later JD Mannheim built tractors are some of JD's better built utility tractors.


It doesn't make much sense why a tractor that is "rated" at 65 pto pulls better than a newer one at 70. I agree they are really good tractors


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

20156point7 said:


> It doesn't make much sense why a tractor that is "rated" at 65 pto pulls better than a newer one at 70. I agree they are really good tractors


Gearing, weight, weight distribution, engine torque and design efficiencies. IMHO, older tractors can pull the pants off some newer tractors with a lot more HP, because they were designed to pull. But if you compare say hydraulics, new ones will flush the old ones hands down.

Larry


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Older tractors are not strangled to death with emission standards.

Regards, Mike


----------



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

I found a 2755 1992 model with a cab 245 self leveling loader. It has 8000 hours on it. Will this work good on my 348 bailer and 1037 bale wagon? I'm sure I won't want to how my 1475 haybine up to it. All I need is a second haying tractor. I just have a 4440 now and it's getting hook and un hooked too much.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

toddhandy said:


> I found a 2755 1992 model with a cab 245 self leveling loader. It has 8000 hours on it. Will this work good on my 348 bailer and 1037 bale wagon? I'm sure I won't want to how my 1475 haybine up to it. All I need is a second haying tractor. I just have a 4440 now and it's getting hook and un hooked too much.


I don't see why not.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It is rated 75 pto hp and the 4 cylinders usually "test" a tic higher....It will do what you want. If it has been cared for, that series can go 12000 hours easily before a rebuild.

Regards, Mike


----------



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

Well I brought it home. No oil leaks good shape. Got it in Canada so with the exchange rate I got a great deal and a free snowblower. I have a few questions 
I want to add a grapple fork it has a joystick will That be easy and where can I get one? Here are some pictures


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dang good looking outfit! Might need what is called a "3rd function" to operate a grapple....probably add a switch to the joystick. That is a nice looking tractor Todd. It should serve you well.....the 55 series is one of the all time great series for green tractors....and very few electronics to give you heartburn.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

ANBO, they have several designs, you might look at their root rake.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

That's a very nice looking tractor.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice looking tractor. Enjoy!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice.....enjoy!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice tractor. Looks well cared for.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

The last time I looked into adding hydraulics to my loader was $1000 installed at the dealer


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Great looking tractor. Good on you to buy from Canada. 
Back about 4 yrs ago when I was looking, I had 3x55 at top of my list.

WR Long makes 3rd function kits for loaders. I have their kits on both my tractors & like them a lot.


----------



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

Here is my power beyond can I add a grapple to this?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Anything can be accomplished but factory grapple valve was a 3 spool valve and your tractor only has a 2 spool valve. FYI valve you have in photo is called a joystick valve by JD not power beyond. You could operate grapple from one of the tractor rear remotes or an electrically controlled valve


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

The cheapest way would be to just add some hoses and run it from the rear tractor remotes. To modify the joystick valve to handle the 3rd function would get expensive.

Rodney


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

A third function valve is real handy. Depends on how much you are going to use it. A rocker switch on the joy stick is right there, no letting go of one to grab the other.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Wethay said:


> A third function valve is real handy. Depends on how much you are going to use it. A rocker switch on the joy stick is right there, no letting go of one to grab the other.


I agree. The switch on the joystick is handy. I have it and as others have said, it cost 1K.

Some use a fasse valve, cost @ $400. It attaches to existing joystick hydraulics and prioritizes the flow to the functions.


----------



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

The other thing I want is a grapple for picking up square bales. Would the switch work for that as well. Where can I find information on a Fasse valve?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

toddhandy said:


> Where can I find information on a Fasse valve?


All you need to do is Google Fasse. Be sure what ever type hyd valve you choose it is "closed-center"

www.*fasse*.com/ (800) 345-7745


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

toddhandy said:


> The other thing I want is a grapple for picking up square bales. Would the switch work for that as well.


Yep....just used one of mine a few hours ago.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Mine has couplers on the loader frame cross piece. It is basically a electric controlled remote hydraulic outlet. I can't feather it but with my applications I can control open/ close speed with RPM. I have used it on a small bale squeeze n the past, currently I use it for a root rake/ grapple and a small square bale handler.


----------



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

I talked to Fasse, they recommend a valve that has flow of 0-15 gpm. The part number for the one they recommend is 700-1512-4080. Does that sound like it will work


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

After viewing valve info it appears the valve( 700-1512-4080) should be fine.

file:///C:/Users/Owner/Downloads/700-1512-4080%20w-666.pdf


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

You'll like the 2755. That looks like a real nice machine. I use an open station 2WD 2755. It's a very handy tractor, and like mentioned above, it is very nimble. I've used on it my 1411 discbine (10' 4"). It will pull it, but it gets warm pretty quick, and it doesn't like much more the 4-5 mph.


----------



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

I am having troubles finding attachments for this 245 loader. I am thinking to converting it to a bobcat style quick tach. Seems cheaper and easier to find compatible attachments, any ideas


----------



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

Well I did some research and I am going with a MDS grapple from South Dakota. A Fasse valve seems to be the ticket. If I get a steffen bale handler that rotates. Will i need a dual function valve?


----------

